# 5 ft Slim Jim



## redheelerdog (Jan 24, 2012)

Ever see that commercial where Keith Stone pulls out that 5 ft Slim Jim and hits the receiver switch on that pay phone that new bride is trying to make a call on?



THAT is some funny S**t! LOL


----------

